# Edrehi perfume/spice bottles



## Nancy  Sullivan (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi - I am currently seeking to purchase any perfume and/or spice bottles marked 'I.D. Edrehi"  "I.D.Edrehi, perfumer" or similar.  Bottles would probably be found around the New York area, but I have one which was found in Connecticutt.  I would appreciate any suggestions or help which is offered.  Thanks!
                                                                    N. Sullivan


----------



## David E Dearden (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Nancy I buy and sell Antiques, mostly glass as a hobby. You need to look in your local paper for Estate sales, garage sales and auctions. I think I have two perfumes but not like you want.


----------



## myssabz (Dec 6, 2020)

I was just cleaning out my bathroom cupboard and found an ole I. D. Edrehi Perfumer bottle with stopper. It is a small bottle, about 3 1/2 inches, counting the stopper, but I have not been able to find any information on this company.


----------



## embe (Dec 6, 2020)

Old thread, but if you post a pic that might boost it a bit.


----------

